# The White Power Thread



## Leonard (Jun 30, 2010)

That's right kiddies, this thread is devoted to celebrating the power of white text! There's only one rule in this thread, and that's WRITE WHITE!


----------



## Christov (Jun 30, 2010)

Can't wait for the knee-jerk reactions to the thread title because they didn't read the original post.


----------



## mango (Jun 30, 2010)

ZOMG!!1! This thredd is raysist!!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2010)

I see what you did there!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Win, You Haz.
Rep, I no Haz.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 30, 2010)

I haz rep YPP, and i haz repped him for you (and because this is an awesome thread haha)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't think I knew how to do the 'writing in white text' thing. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jun 30, 2010)

Is it sad that I consider myself almost as white as this text? Hahah This thread could be a lot of laughs!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 30, 2010)

Covert.....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

I Wonder if This thread Will Attract Mr. Hat...Hm..


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

Posts in white fonts, never seeing the intent
Characters I've written, never caring if sent.
Replies I'd always missed, with these eyes before
Just what the response is, I can't say anymore


----------



## Ash (Jun 30, 2010)

This looks promising. Miss the caps, though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, Sweet White Power
You Hide Our True Feelings Well
Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha

A White-Power Haiku. 
Just For You.
Not in Red, or Blue.
But White.
Who knew I could Write? 


..I Like to Rhyme Too Much.
Dromond did it.
*[Hah!]*


----------



## Paquito (Jun 30, 2010)

I notice there isn't a Black Power thread...


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, Sweet White Power
> You Hide Our True Feelings Well
> Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha
> 
> ...



That's right, blame someone else.


----------



## Leonard (Jun 30, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I notice there isn't a Black Power thread...



Um, hello? EVERY thread is a Black Power thread. It's high time white text had its day in the sun!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 30, 2010)

As long as it isn't fucking red/purple/gold/clusterfuck color text all up in my face, then whatever.


----------



## mango (Jun 30, 2010)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I think I've been diagnosed with Alzheimer's....
Roses are red


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

On the wings of a snow white thread......
This thread is whiter than me. But I'm wider. Hee hee


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 30, 2010)

one time at band camp..haha..sorry just had to do that


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 30, 2010)

I was about to go off on you! LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

heh----you'd have to find us first! Threads in white satin......


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> heh----you'd have to find us first! Threads in white satin......



I already made that joke. ;-)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

Dro-remind me to give you an invisible medal or a ticker-tape parade in a snowstorm while riding naked on a polar bear


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

I can dig it.


----------



## MattB (Jun 30, 2010)

It's too much work to read every post...

EDIT- Damn I hate being at the top of a page!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 30, 2010)

MattB, just click ctrl+a and it will highlight the whole page


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Because White is Right!---------when trying to hide your true post.


----------



## Christov (Jul 1, 2010)

Groovy. 

Breaking the mould bitches.


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG YOU RUINED IT!1 

Quoting also ruins it.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2010)

MattB said:


> It's too much work to read every post...



What's the matter, MattB? Are you saying white text isn't worth your time? This is what I'm talking about, people. Too often white text is treated as if it's invisible, like it's not even there. I hope that, through this thread, people will learn to notice and appreciate white text for the wonderfully-colored text it truly is.



Ashley said:


> Quoting also ruins it.



Agreed.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

..........................


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2010)

I do not understand how the above link is relevant to this thread.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

It was the Chappelle Show however I removed it since it was not relevant. B/C everything on this board is always relevant to the topic.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

Double post damn it


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2010)

Wait, seriously? Oh no, I'm sorry! I was kidding with you, lalatx! The link is very relevant, seeing as the title of the thread makes it sound like it's about white supremacy. In fact, I don't think you could have posted a *more* relevant link!


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7hxfMHV9A0

Alright than here you go. I think lack of sleep has made my understanding of sarcasm non existent tonight.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jul 1, 2010)

white powder


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

No, White powder gets you locked up. Baaaad.


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2010)

white flour.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2010)

power.


----------



## Christov (Jul 1, 2010)

Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers.


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2010)

View attachment [email protected]@._V1._SX99_SY140_.jpg


Horrible 90s era movie reference. Check.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 1, 2010)

White lines
Blowin' through my mind


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2010)

power.


----------



## mango (Jul 1, 2010)

BETTY WHITE!!


OMG!
Thank you for being a friend...


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## freakyfred (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 1, 2010)

Betty White Lines


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs9QfkLVX9c


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2010)

Big Cutie Billie is a total hottie


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

I initially thought this thread was about white powder and went running for mini donuts which according to a certain noob in another thread may or may not be a new unexplainable element and could somehow open a door into other dimensions ala H.G. Lovecraft.


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2010)

View attachment images.jpg

white plower(s)


----------



## calauria (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm horny as HELL!!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 1, 2010)

you racist motherfucker!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2010)

Why do people eat mayo sandwiches with white bread?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

Whoa, that's an acceptable meal to me. Don't taze me, bro.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2010)

*WHITE KNIGHT POWER!*


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2010)

*Miracle Whip or Hellman's ????*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

*SCREW HELLMANS. IT TASTES LIKE EAR WAX. Miracle Whip all the way! ; )*


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2010)

Ugh. Miracle Whip is disgusting.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

Hellman's or Kraft Real Mayo. Miracle Whip is barf.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hellmans only! It has such a white, creamy flavor I can't get enough of!


----------



## Ash (Jul 2, 2010)

View attachment images.jpg

white powdered donuts. 
I'm hereby requesting delivery. By the dozens.


----------



## Ash (Jul 2, 2010)

WAIT.
View attachment 32514_395215551327_728981327_4165718_4895286_s.jpg

Hahahaha. I crack myself up.


----------



## Christov (Jul 2, 2010)

I still have no idea about the content or purpose of this thread.

Halp.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 2, 2010)

The purpose is to promote white power.


----------



## Christov (Jul 2, 2010)

You crackas be trippin'.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 2, 2010)

if someone sprays graffiti on a tree that falls in the woods, will anyone see it?


----------



## Leonard (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread is whatever you wish it to be, Christov, so long as it's white, aight?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gfnke34LQw


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 2, 2010)

@Christov;

Whatchu talkin' bout, honky! 


[...too soon? O: ) ]


----------



## Christov (Jul 2, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> if someone sprays graffiti on a tree that falls in the woods, will anyone see it?


Depends who it falls on.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 2, 2010)

I seriously want a drink. Or ten.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 2, 2010)

^ What's your poison?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 2, 2010)

Tequila. White. Chilled and straight up.
If not that, then a good smooth whiskey.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 2, 2010)

^ Whiskey Rep is needed, I'm ImRepotant..still. And M'mm. Great, Good Going. Now I want me some Jack. >.<!

Tequila rocks, too, by the way.


----------



## kayrae (Jul 2, 2010)

sorry kids... RAINBOW POWER


----------



## Leonard (Jul 2, 2010)

It's all white, kayrae, the colors of the rainbow are also sorely underrepresented on this forum, so we welcome their participation as well. Perhaps a "Rainbow Power" thread is in order? 

You know, part of what's great about white power is that I can write anything and no one can see see it 'cause it's invisible! I feel like The White Power Thread could be a place where we could all share our deepest, darkest secrets, and no one would ever have to know.

For example, I choke my wife during sex.

Also, I have a wife.


----------



## Ash (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread is impossible to read on iPhone.

And I have a wife too.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 2, 2010)

Ash and I have the same wife. We both choke her during sex because violence is the bedrock of our marriage, and nothing makes the bed rock like erotic asphyxiation.

Also, no white power thread is complete without a tribute that creamy goodness sandwiched between the Oreo's chocolate bosoms:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-SxCCQfdrk


























POWER.​


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 2, 2010)

Your Plump Princess: I Wonder if This thread Will Attract Mr. Hat...Hm..


"WHITE POWER! WHITE POWER! WHITE POWER!"
"That's enought for today, brothers. Now let's get a hot shower."
"HOT SHOWER! HOT SHOWER! HOT SHOWER!"


----------



## Ash (Jul 2, 2010)

My white power secret? I don't even like fried chicken.


----------



## kayrae (Jul 2, 2010)

white text is ninja


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

Someone buying drinks? White Russian, please.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Someone buying drinks? White Russian, please.



of course you would want it white


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 3, 2010)

White Zombie,anyone?


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 3, 2010)

I got a tan-ish today, but some parts are still WHITE.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 15, 2010)

WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER WHITE POWER... WHITE POWER






...will never die.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm fighting the power...


----------



## Paquito (Jul 15, 2010)

Mixed Power


----------



## Leonard (Jul 16, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I'm fighting the power...





Paquito said:


> Mixed Power



Seriously, what the fuck? Can't a guy start a white power thread without everybody putting up a fucking fight?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 16, 2010)

r ist fromm und sehr sensibel
an seiner Wand ein Bild des Herrn
er wischt die Flecken von der Bibel
das Abendmahl verteilt er gern

Er liebt die Knaben aus dem Chor
sie halten ihre Seelen rein
doch Sorge macht ihm der Tenor
so muss er ihm am nächsten sein

auf seinem Nachttisch still und stumm
ein Bild des Herrn
er dreht es langsam um

Wenn die Turmuhr zweimal schlägt
halleluja
faltet er die Hände zum Gebet
halleluja
er ist ohne Weib geblieben
halleluja
so muss er seinen Nächsten lieben
halleluja

Der junge Mann darf bei ihm bleiben
die sünde nistet überm Bein
so hilft er gern sie auszutreiben
bei Musik und Kerzenschein

Wenn die Turmuhr zweimal Schlägt
halleluja
faltet er die Hände zum Gebet
halleluja
er ist ohne Weib geblieben
halleluja
so muss er seinen Nächsten lieben
halleluja

Wenn die Turmuhr zweimal schlägt
halleluja
nimmt er den Jungen ins Gebet
halleluja
er ist der wahre Christ
halleluja

und weiß was Nächstenliebe ist
halleluja
Dreh dich langsam um
dreh dich um!


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 16, 2010)

why don't we have white history month????? white power!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 16, 2010)

Will white text and black text ever be able to coexist peacefully?


----------



## Leonard (Jul 16, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Will white text and black text ever be able to coexist peacefully?



Ebony And Ivory live together in perfect harmony
Side by side on my piano keyboard oh lord why dont we?

We all know that people are the same where ever you go
there is good and bad in everyone
we learn to live we learn to give each other what we need to survive together alive

Ebony and Ivory live together in perfect harmony
side by side on my piano keybard oh lord why dont we?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2010)

I confess that I only eat white cupcakes and lick the cream from double stuf oreos and throw the cookies out. Phew that felt good.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 23, 2010)

Woah,guys-is this still cool?


I'm bored,so here's a little white line.

______________________________


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2010)

Speaking of white lines.....she don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie. *Takes out a one dollar bill and rolls it* COCAINE!


----------

